# طالب من سمرقند يخترع محرك سيارة لايحتاج الى وقود ويعمل باستمرار



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

من طاجيستان 
من بلد نقراء عنها فى التاريخ الاسلامى سمرقند 

استطاع الطالب من المدرسة الاكاديمية بسمرقند ان يحول محرك سيارة يحمل بالحتراق الداخلى 
الى محرك يعمل بالهواء المضغوط 

ومن خلال تكنولوجيا قام بصناعتها وادخالها على المحرك استطاع ان يجعل المحرك يعمل بالهواء 
فى دائرة مغلقة ويستخدم الهواء الخارج من العامد بوسطة مضخة لاعادة تخزينه مرة اخرة بخزان الهواء بالسيارة 

وتلك المضخة تعمل بالكهرباء الناتجة من شحن دينامو السيارة 

وقد حصل الطالب على براءة اختراعه وتم تجربة السيارة والسير بها ولكن كانت سرعتها بطية نسبيا 
والعجيب الذى ادهش العالم ان هذا المحرك لايتوقف ابدا عن الدوران وحتى اثناء التحميل عليه 
وتم استطافته من قبل قبل احد الجامعات الالمانية لتكملة ابحاثه اللتى ادهشت نتائجها المهندسين هناك والاساتذة 
وتم تخصيص برنامج له بالجامعة لتطوير اكتشافه واختراعه 

والدى ادهش اساتذة الجامعه والمهندسين هناك ان هذا المحرك قد خالف بكل المقاييس اهم قوانين الفيزياء والذى يقضي بان الطاقة لا تستحدث من عدم 

وله1ذا السبب تم ارسال الطالب الى المانيا لتكملة دراستاته على هذا المحرك مع توفير كل ما يحتاجه له 

بالطبع هذا عو الفكر للباد المتقدمة اللتى تصدر لنا احدث التكنولوجيا والسيارات 
وليس من يعبدون قانون الطاقة ولا يقبلون انه من صنع البشر وان لكل قاعدة استثناءات وشواذ 


اليكم رابط الخبر


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

الرابط 


http://keelynet.wordpress.com/2008/01/16/teenager-invents-air-powered-perpetual-car-engine/

http://keelynet.wordpress.com/2008/01/16/teenager-invents-air-powered-perpetual-car-engine/


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

“A student of the academic school in the city of Samarkand (Uzbekistan), Maruf Karimov, invented a “perpetual” car engine power by a very unusual kind of fuel. The student managed to start a conventional internal combustion engine with the help of air pressure. The fuel – air that is – flows into the engine from a special tank filled with air under high pressure. It is worthy of note that the tank refills itself automatically non-stop. The engine designed by 15-year-old boy can thus be described as perpetual. Karimov installed his invention on his friends’ old car and drove several hundreds of meters. The speed was very low, but the young engineer is certain that the output of the engine is only a matter of time and effort. The drawings and calculations of the Uzbek student have already been sent to specialists from Germany. It is not ruled out that Maruf Karimov will continue his research work in Germany, Fergana.ru reports. Scientists and engineers accept the possibility that the current understanding of the laws of physics may be incomplete or incorrect; a perpetual motion device may not be impossible, but overwhelming evidence would be required to justify rewriting the laws of physics.”


----------



## د حسين (13 أبريل 2010)

*خبر مضلل*

هذا الخبر منذ بداية عام 2008 ونحن الأن في نهاية الربع الأول من 2010 اي انه مضى عليه سنتين وربع ..... فاذا كان صحيحا لرأيناه في بيوتنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولكنه صادر من جريدة ربما كانت في طريقها للافلاس فعملت ضجة اعلامية فقاعية وانتهت في وقتها ..... والسلام​


----------



## h2000hs (13 أبريل 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا:7:
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا:7:
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا:7:
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا:7:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> من طاجيستان
> من بلد نقراء عنها فى التاريخ الاسلامى سمرقند
> ...


أخي الفاضل 
نحن نرحب بمثل هذه الاخبار ، وبكل جديد ، ولكن حيث أننا في قسم تخصصي وفني ، فإننا لا نقبل الاخبار الصحفية المجردة والمكتوبة لغير المتخصصين ، وبالتالي فلا بد وأن يكون الخبر مصحوبا بفكرة فنية ولو بشكل مبدئي ، حتي يجد قبولا من المهندسين والفنيين ، ويستحق المناقشة ، اما الاخبار الصحفية المجردة فنتركها لغير المتخصصين .
ولك تحياتي


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 أبريل 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> أخي الفاضل
> نحن نرحب بمثل هذه الاخبار ، وبكل جديد ، ولكن حيث أننا في قسم تخصصي وفني ، فإننا لا نقبل الاخبار الصحفية المجردة والمكتوبة لغير المتخصصين ، وبالتالي فلا بد وأن يكون الخبر مصحوبا بفكرة فنية ولو بشكل مبدئي ، حتي يجد قبولا من المهندسين والفنيين ، ويستحق المناقشة ، اما الاخبار الصحفية المجردة فنتركها لغير المتخصصين .
> ولك تحياتي



هذا الخبر يعد امتداد لاكتشاف من قبل احد الاعضاء بالمنتدى 
سيارة هوائية ذاتية الملىء ذو امكانيات عالية بلا وقود لأول مرة







http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189620.html

السلام عليكم الموضوع فى هذا القسم اهم


سيارة هوائية ذاتية المليء والحركة ذو إمكانيات عالية لا تحتاج إلى محطات

**ان المشكلة في السيارات الهوائية الحالية أنها تحتاج إلى محطات بها ضاغط هواء للمليء ومن الممكن أن تتزاحم عليها السيارات إلى جانب 
**عدد ركابها قليل حيث يكون الموتور 25 حصان تقريبا لأنها تستهلك 1.5 لتر هواء كل كيلومتر
**السرعة تكون قليلة نسبيا لا تتجاوز 100 كلم ساعة

الاختراع والفكرة
والاختراع هو سيارة هوائية لا تحتاج إلى محطات لمليء خزان الهواء وتكون ذاتية المليء إلى جانب زيادة سرعتها وحجمها عن المعتاد 
الفكرة أننا نستخدم كومبريسور أو ضاغط هواء قوى وسريع وصغير بالحجم في نفس الوقت وهو موجود بالأسواق لكي نملأ أنبوب السيارة ويكون هذا الكومبريسور مركب فى السيارة ويستمد طاقته من حركة السيارة على الدينامو والبطارية
لذلك كان بالإمكان ان نزيد من سرعة وحجم السيارة لان الكومبريسور المستخدم سريع جدا فى المليء لذلك نستطيع ان نستخدم لترات اكثر من الهواء فى حركة موتور السيارة الهوائي وبذلك نزيد من قوته وسرعته الى جانب ان بطارية السيارة طويلة العمر (لا تحتاج الى تغيير البطارية الا كل 15عاما ) ولا تحتاج الى تغيير زيت الا قليلجدا


كومبريسور صغير 2 حصان 220 فولت 7 أمبير وهو موتور سريع في حجم كرة القدم فقط فكرة الاختراع يستطيع مليء 150 لتر في 10 دقائق لذلك في الساعة يستطيع أن يكمل 6 دورات مليء أي 600 لتر هواء بالساعة فقط ب 1500 وات طاقة 600 لتر يستطيعوا أن يحركوا دينامو بطاقة كبيرة جدا جدا أزيد من حاجته
















طريقة الاستغلال:-
1- يستغل هذا الاختراع فى تصنيع والتعاقد مع شركات السيارات الهوائية لتصنيع سيارة هوائية بأي قوة وعدد ركاب وتكون سرعاتها عالية
2- يمكن فرض ضريبة على هذه السيارات بالمدن بدلا من البنزين كخطة تامين طويلة لكي لا تخسر شركات البترول والسيارات التقليدية
3- استغلالها كمولد للطاقة الكهربائية بالمنازل وفى المناطق النائية التي ليس بها كهرباء حيث يمكن صناعة مولدات صغيرة ووضع دينامو التوليد مقارب لطاقة الموتور حيث أنها نفس الفكرة دينامو يلف بموتور سيارة هوائي ولكن يمكن تركيبها بهيكل غير السيارة (هيكل المولد) كما يمكن إنشاء محطات كهربائية بهذه الوحدات 
4- نجد أن هذه السيارات مجانية في تكاليف المشي واقتصادية جدا فيمكن فرض عليها ضريبة ضئيلة بنصف ثمن البترول فتجنى الدولة من ملايين السيارات منها مبالغ بالمليارات شهريا أموال خالصة ليست بها مصاريف تكرير أو استخراج كالبترول إلى جانب عدم خسارة جميع سيارات البنزين لان عندها سعر البنزين سيقل ويصبح مساوي للضريبة المفروضة على السيارات الهوائية بخطة تدريجية ستطور صناعة السيارات الهوائية والمولدات بالمستقبل إلى أن يتم إحلال كامل كما أنها ستؤدى إلى انخفاض تكاليف الكهرباء أيضا لان محطاتها نظيفة 100% ولا تحتاج إلى وقود ورخيصة جدا
ونناشد كل الدول البترولية استثمار أموالهم كلها في المحركات الهوائية كطاقة نظيفة وتصنيعها بهذه الصورة مما يعوض خسارة انخفاض أسعار البترول الذي سيستخدم فقط في الطائرات وآلات البناء والقطارات والدبابات ,والسفن ..... 

مولد كهربائي صغير نفس الفكرة



academy paper of recording وثيقة التسجيل الدولي بالأكاديمية 


الأدوات المطلوبة لتصنيع سيارة أو تحويلها هي :-
** كومبريسور بموتور أو ضاغط هواء 2 حصان (1500 وات) 30*20سم(يملأ 100 لتر هواء فى 7 دقائق) وبه جهاز حساس للكمية التي ملئت الأنبوب بالضغط ويمكن ضبطه
** انبوب هواء يسع 150 لتر مصنوع من الفايبر 
**موتور السيارة الهوائى بأي قوة مجهز له وصلة مع الدينامو
**دينامو 6 كيلو وات يزن 20 كلجم "سهل جدا تصنيعه وموجود بالأسواق العالمية دينامو حتى 25 كيلووات لذلك سهل الحصول عليه
**بطارية ليثيوم حديثة6 كيلو وات تزن 20كلجم
ثم نركب هذه القطع الصغيرة بالحجم فى هيكل السيارة ونوصل الكومبريسور بالأنبوب الفايبر ثم نوصل الأنبوب الفايبر بالموتور الهوائي ثم نوصل الموتور الهوائي بالدينامو وسيره ثم نوصل وصلة الدينامو إلى البطارية مع وجود الكتاوت ثم نوصل البطارية ونعمل لها مفتاح لتشغيل الكومبريسور لتصبح هذه المكونات المجمعة المركبة كدورة 
تكون البطارية مشحونة فنعطى طاقة الى الكومبريسور فيقوم بملأ الأنبوب فى خلال 10 دقائق وذلك لأول مرة تدشين ثم نفتح الهواء من الأنبوب إلى الموتور الهوائي للسيارة فتقوم بالحركة والاندفاع فكلما مشت السيارة "أو دارت فقط" كلما اشتغل الدينامو كلما شحن البطارية كلما عمل الكومبريسور ولم يقف كلما ضمننا أنبوب ممتلئ بالكومبريسور (وملحوظة الكومبريسور كما قلنا حساس للمليء وبالتالي لن يملأ الأنبوب الى انفجاره) وبالتالي هذه دورة لا نهائية موفرة للطاقة والجهد وتنتج سيارة سريعة وقوية وكبيرة منافسة لسيارات البنزين بل ولا تحتاج إلى محطات 
وتوضيحات خاتمة
الكومبريسور ده عبارة عن موتور بيملأ انبوب هواء وليس الموتور والانبوب معا
السيارة الهوائية العادية فيها انبوب ولكن من غير موتور للملىء لذلك الموتور اللى اسمه كومبريسور هيتركب على أى انبوب تكون خفيفية علشان يملأ الانبوب ثم الانبوب عن طريق صمام تعطي الموتور الهوائي للسيارة يعني الدورة دي غير مباشرة 
الموتور للملىء بيعطي للانبوب اولا ويملأها ثم الانبوب بصمام منفصل تعطي للموتور السيارة الهوائي

يعنى مش من الموتور المالىء(الكومبريوسر)الى الموتور السيارة الهوائي مباشرة 
بل بينهما فاصل وصمام وهي الانبوب الخازن للهواء وبالتالي ده مش هيخضع لقانون الطاقة كما يقول البعض
يعني الموتور المالىء بيملأ ومالوش دعوة بحاجة وبعد كده الصمام هو اللى بيشتغل ويدفع الهواء الى الموتور السيارة الهوائي اللى ممكن يتعمل بأى طاقة وسرعه منافس للبنزين نتيجة لان الموتور المالىء سريع فى الملىء وموفر للطاقة
بعد كده ياخذ طاقته من حركة الدينامو البسيطة على الموتور الهوائى فيكفي دينامو 6 كيلووات يعني 8 حصان تقريبا
والموتور عندنا ممكن يتعمل 100 حصان واكثر لان الهواء موجود عندك بلا نهاية كدورة نهائية بالرسمة اعلى الصفحة

الفقد فى الطاقة لن يؤثر اطلاقا لان الدينامو كما قلت 6 كيلووات فى اسوأ الاحتمالات يولد /5 او 4 كيلووات فيشحن البطارية التى سعتها 6 كيلو فى ساعه وربع 
والكومبريسور اللى بيستهلك الطاقة من البطارية 1500 وات فقط بالساعه ويستطيع بالالف وخمسمائة وات دول يملأ هواء للانبوب مقداره600 لتر فى ساعه تخيلو تمشى العربية 4 ساعات يعني المسئلة تكفي وتفيض لان فى الاربع ساعات دول الدينامو يكون شحن البطارية مرتين او ثلاث كمان اى لن تفرغ البطارية اطلاقا بل ويمكن ان تغذى البطارية اشياء اخرى بالسيارة كالتكييف وغيره يعنى سيارة قمة المجانية والترفيه والمتعه
والله الموفق
وهذه لينكة الموقع بالفيديو لمن يريد الدعم
http://www.haq33.com/air car invention.htm


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم 
فكرة السيارة التي تعمل بالهواء موجودة ، نعم ليست بالشكل المطروح ،وقد يكون هذا الرابط به بعض الفوائد في الموضوع.
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/fuel-efficiency/vehicles/air-car1.htm


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم 
لاحظت أن هذا الموضوع قد طُرح سابقا في قسم الميكانيكا العام ، وحدثت به مشاركات عديدة ، واليك الروابط المتصلة بالموضوع :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189620.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189620.html
وانصح من يريد التعليق علي الموضوع مراجعة الروابط المذكورة حتي لا يحدث تكرار .


----------

